# Can't lose this ball in the snow



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's having a great time! But I'd prefer the beach scene myself


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures..Maybe Chester and Murphy need a jolly ball since tennis balls get lost in the white stuff to easy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like too much fun. I'm sure he was tired pup after all that romping.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

your so smart. It's the only toy I ignored. I have frozen tennis balls and various frozen stuffed toys all over the yard. Waiting for some snow to melt to find them. 

My guys are not trackers.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

oh wow nice!! what kind of ball is that ?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Clhoie said:


> oh wow nice!! what kind of ball is that ?


It's called a Jolly Ball. Rookie has chewed the handle on his, but hasn't destroyed it completely. He's still able to carry it around by the handle. He also loves to play "soccer" with me, especially in the snow.


----------

